# Caráter ou carácter?



## JuanPepi82

Um professor de Língua Portuguesa me disse uma vez que o correto é carácter. 

Agradeço a réplica de todos.


----------



## mnajan

Caráter


Portuguese - Brazil - Rio de Janeiro


----------



## JuanPepi82

Obrigado mnajan.


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal é carácter e no Brasil caráter.


----------



## Carfer

JuanPepi82 said:


> Um professor de Língua Portuguesa me disse uma vez que o correto é carácter.
> 
> Agradeço a réplica de todos.


 

Talvez lhe interesse isto:

http://www.flip.pt/tabid/325/Default.aspx?DID=745


----------



## Outsider

Se pronuncia o "c" pode escrever "carácter", mas pensava que no Brasil toda a gente dizia "caráter"... Enfim, consulte um par de dicionários, para ver qual das formas têm, ou se têm ambas.


----------



## anaczz

Que eu saiba, no Brasil todos dizem "caráter".

Ele é um homem de caráter.
Se você adicionar este produto vai alterar o caráter básico da solução.

De uns anos para cá, apareceu a palavra "caracter" não sei se por "hipercorreção" do plural irregular, como indicado no artigo que o Carfer citou ou simplesmente por "aportuguesamento" da palavra inglesa "character", muito frequente nos assuntos de informática (aportuguesamento absolutamente desnecessário, uma vez que "caráter" tem exatamente os mesmos significados que "character"). Acabamos por adotar essa palavrinha e duvido que alguém diga:
"Este campo permite a digitação de apenas 1 caráter." 
E, se disser, todos vão achar estranho.


----------



## almufadado

Em informática está assente que faz-se a distinção entre "carácter"/"caráter", respectivamente em Portugal e no Brasil, com o termo "caracteres" para designar letras ou símbolos de uma tabela de caracteres, por aproximação ao termo inglês "character of character table".

Na forma plural não existem dúvidas, pois tanto pode ser considerado o plural de "carácter"  ou de "caractere". 



> *Mac  OS X 10.4 Help: Como digitar  caracteres especiais e símbolos*
> 
> Você também pode usar a Paleta de Caracteres para _digitar  caracteres_ em japonês, chinês (tradicional e simplificado) e  coreano, bem como caracteres de *...*
> docs.info.apple.com/article.html?...  - Estados Unidos
> 
> 
> Listas  de _caracteres chineses_ usados no Japão*http://www.tinhos.com/*


*http://www.tinhos.com/*

Apesar da maioria dos dicionários não reconhecer o termo "caractere" (nem mesmo "caracter") tanto a pronúncia não acentuado como a grafia "caractere" são comuns no meio informático. 



> *Usando  o painel de escrita e o teclado de toque no Painel de ...*
> 
> Use o painel de caracteres para _digitar um caractere de  cada vez_. O painel de caracteres converte o  manuscrito em texto  digitado, uma letra, *...*
> windows.microsoft.com/.../Using-the-writing-pad-and-touch-keyboard-in-Tablet-PC-Input-Panel  - http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...tere+de+cada+vez"&cd=1&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&gl=pt


----------



## anaczz

Mas é justamente disso que eu falo: caracter (Br) ou caractere (Pt) são daquelas palavras que seriam desnecessárias, uma vez que caráter/carácter tem o mesmo significado:

Aulete : 7. Art.gr. Forma gráfica de cada um dos símbolos usados na  escrita.
Priberam: 9.           Sinal,  figura (usada na escrita). 
Cambridge Dictionary: [C]   a  letter, number or other mark or sign used in writing or printing, or  the space one of these takes.


----------



## Outsider

Reparem que nem sabemos se o JuanPepi pretende a palavra usada na linguagem informática. Acho que a pergunta original tem uma resposta simples, não há necessidade de complicar.


----------



## JuanPepi82

*Realmente não é no sentido da informática e sim para maneira correta de escrever, em várias citações traduzidas ou escritas originalmente em portugues, podemos encontrar as duas formas de escrita da palavra Carácter/ Caráter. Exemplo: "«Dar estilo» ao seu carácter... é uma arte deveras considerável que raramente se encontra!" (Friedrich Nietzsche).*
*"É apenas a experiência que nos ensina quanto o carácter dos homens é pouco flexível..." (Arthur Schopenhauer).*
*"Cumpre-me agora dizer que espécie de homem sou. Não importa o meu nome, nem quaisquer outros pormenores externos que me digam respeito. É acerca do meu carácter que se impõe dizer algo. " (Fernando Pessoa).*
*"O caráter é como uma árvore e a reputação como sua sombra. A sombra é o que nós pensamos dela; a árvore é a coisa real." (Abraham Lincoln)*
*"O processo ditatorial, o processo autoritário, traz consigo o germe da corrupção. O que existe de ruim no processo autoritário é que ele começa desfigurando as instituições e acaba desfigurando o caráter do cidadão." (Tancredo Neves)*

*Obrigado a todos que deixaram seus comentários e a todos os leitores que tiveram interesse no assunto.*


----------



## almufadado

Então sendo assim deixem-me _"espetar mais um prego no caixão_"do assunto :

"Do pensamento surge o hábito, do hábito surge o  caráter,  do  caráter surge o destino."

"Ter carácter é dar cara ao pensamento!
Pensar e agir em cada momento, 
dar razão à razão como instrumento
É ter corpo, sentido e sentimento !"

Almufadado - Julho de 2010


----------



## JuanPepi82

almufadado said:


> Então sendo assim deixem-me _"espetar mais um prego no caixão_"do assunto :
> 
> "Do pensamento surge o hábito, do hábito surge o caráter, do caráter surge o destino."
> 
> "Ter carácter é dar cara ao pensamento!
> Pensar e agir em cada momento,
> dar razão à razão como instrumento
> É ter corpo, sentido e sentimento !"
> 
> Almufadado - Julho de 2010


 Gracias almufadado, penso que das duas maneiras de se escrever a palavra carácter/caráter, as duas estão corretas...


----------



## Morg5

JuanPepi82 said:


> Gracias almufadado, penso que das duas maneiras de se escrever a palavra carácter/caráter, as duas estão corretas...


 
Nem mais. Antes do acordo ortográfico havia a diferença na grafia de carácter (português de Portugal) e caráter (português do Brasil).

No entanto, após a entrada em em vigor do acordo ortográfico, e uma vez há oscilação da pronúncia da palávra carácter/caráter (algumas pessoas dizem o 'c' outras não e ambas as formas são correctas), em português de Portugal admitem-se ambas as grafias.

Mais exemplos desta situação podem ser encontrados neste artigo de um jornal semanário português Expresso chamado "Expresso poupa letras e adota acordo ortográfico". 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## almufadado

Morg5 said:


> Mais exemplos desta situação podem ser encontrados neste artigo de um jornal semanário português Expresso chamado "Expresso poupa letras e adota acordo ortográfico".
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Já tinha reparado também. 

Agora o que é giro é que quando estou a ler ou a escrever leio o "cter" mas  _falando_ _esqueço ele_.


----------



## JuanPepi82

Obrigado almufadado e morg5, as vezes quando pronunciamos determinadas palavras, soam sons que não escrevemos, não é comum no Brasil alguém dizer caraterístico, caraterizar e sim caraCterístico, caraCterizar, caracterizado, o acordo ortográfico foi uma excelente idéia e algumas palavras podemos escrever de maneiras diferentes, porém com o mesmo significado, eu prefiro Carácter ao invés de caráter, tanto na escrita quanto na pronúncia. 
Mais uma vez agradeço a todos que participam e se souberem de outros exemplos do mesmo tipo citado neste forum, não deixem de informá-los.


----------



## Morg5

JuanPepi82 said:


> Obrigado almufadado e morg5, as vezes quando pronunciamos determinadas palavras, soam sons que não escrevemos, não é comum no Brasil alguém dizer caraterístico, caraterizar e sim caraCterístico, caraCterizar, caracterizado, o acordo ortográfico foi uma excelente idéia e algumas palavras podemos escrever de maneiras diferentes, porém com o mesmo significado, eu prefiro Carácter ao invés de caráter, tanto na escrita quanto na pronúncia.
> Mais uma vez agradeço a todos que participam e se souberem de outros exemplos do mesmo tipo citado neste forum, não deixem de informá-los.


 
Uma vez que não tenho, ainda, permissão para deixar links vou escrever alguns exemplos de palavras que, com o novo acordo ortográfico, permitem dupla grafia:

apocalíptico - apocalítico
bissectriz - bissetriz
carácter - caráter
característica - caraterística
conceptual - concetual
conectar - conetar
infecção - infeção
infeccioso - infecioso
insurrecto - insurreto
dáctilo - dátilo
dactilografia - datilografia
intersecção - interseção
olfacto - olfato
sector - setor
sectorial - setorial
veredicto - veredito

Outros casos:
súbdito - súdito
subtil - sutil
amígdala - amídala
amnistia - anistia
omnipotente - onipotente

Se no primeiro conjunto de palavras, de facto, a dupla pronúncia e consequente dupla grafia não me é estranha, já no segundo, faz-me confusão já que nunca ouvi pronunciar nenhuma das palavras que perderam consoante (súdito, sutil, etc).

Na generalidade o acordo ortográfico parce-me positivo, mas muitas das consoantes que "cairam" não eram inúteis, a sua maioria tinha como "papel" abrir a vogal anterior: teto (glândula mamária) não é o mesmo que te(c)to (parte superior de uma habitação) - mais exemplo espe(c)táculo, dete(c)tar.
Mas aquilo de que discordo totalmente é da supressão de acentos gráficos. Pára (verbo parar e que agora se escreve para) não é o mesmo que para (a preposição), bem como pélo e péla (verbo pelar) não é igual a pelo e pela - nem se dizem da mesma forma !!! Estas alterações, para mim, são inconcebíveis .

Cumprimentos,


----------



## JuanPepi82

Morg5 Obrigado pelos exemplos, mas alguns não consegui localizar no Dicionário do WR e não é comum escrever dessa maneira no Brasil, exemplos: conetar infeção infecioso insurreto o normal é conectar, infecção, onipotente, anistia...

Obrigado Morg5...


----------



## Vanda

Nas palavras em que o c não é mudo ele é grafado, essa é a diferença.
Dizemos caráter e não carácter, mas dizemos conectar.


----------



## almufadado

Já ninguém diz nem escreve :

accentuar -> pt -> acentuar / br -> acentuar
accepção -> pt -> acepção / br -> acepção

No Brasil o "c" de "ecto", "icto" caiu na maioria das palavras, "acto" em grande parte

direto -> directo
teto -> tecto
Mas em Portugal todos dizem "teto", direto, diretor  ... )

Excepções/Exceções:

invicto 
icto 
pacto 
opção
aspecto
convicto
cacto  (cato -> no brasil é o mesmo que _cacho_)

PS : Já tinha ouvido esta do "teto"  (glândula mamária), mas nunca a ouvi falada ou escrita a não ser em alguns dicionários. Até porque pela lógica, nos mamíferos, quem tem "tetas"/glândulas mamárias activas são as fêmeas, os macho limitam-se a ter "mamilos". Talvez no caso dos transsexuais que tomam hormonas femininas e que conseguem fazer crescer "tetas", como não produzem leite possam ser considerados "tetos" ... Depois deste "petit morceaux" espero que ninguém bata com a cabeça do teto ... da sala, claro está !


----------



## JuanPepi82

Agradeço muito a todos que participaram deste fórum, muito obrigado!!!


----------

